# Need to update comp with Asus PTGD1-LA (Puffer2) motherboard



## Esuzu (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello!
I just saw this forum when I was searching on the web and I hope you can help me with this.

I have a HP Pavillion computer which is about 2-3 years old. I now want to update it so I can play newer games. I have a Asus PTGD1-LA motherboard and I wonder what it supports? Which new video card I can buy to be exact. 
I am also thinking about upgrading my RAM from 1 GB to 2 GB, is that possible? 

Here are my system(I write a lot because I don't really know what's important):

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: Swedish (Regional Setting: Swedish)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
System Model: EC573AA-B1U d4140.se
BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/11/05 14:09:51 Ver: 08.00.10
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 476MB used, 1982MB available

Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 6800
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Display Memory: 256.0 MB​
I would be very grateful for any answers ray:

Best Regards
Esuzu


----------



## Esuzu (Jun 23, 2008)

Bumpy


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

At first all I could find was the specifications for your machine in swedish. Of course, specs are specs, so found that you do have a pci-e slot. This is occupied by the 6800, you can replace that with a better card, but, may run into power problems. You have 2 sticks of ddr2 PC2-4200 RAM. There are 4 slots and your maximum amount of ram is 4 gigs, though xp won't use all of that. You could add two 1 gig sticks to make a total of 3 and xp would use all, or almost all, of that. The slots are paired, your service manual should show the stick configuration. I did find the specs in english.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...Id=501048&prodTypeId=12454&objectID=c00443541 

and here's the specs in swedish
http://www.ciao.se/HP_Pavilion_d4140_se__418793 

there are some guides for the 4100 series here.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...skId=120&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=501048 

I looked at the upgrading and servicing one, it might be helpful, but doesn't contain a whole lot of information. Ram slots may be colour coded or numbered to tell which slots are paired. I'm at work, so I have to go right now, will look for a couple more things soon.


----------



## Esuzu (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you very much grimx133, great help


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've spent some more time trying to find out what sort of power supply you have, but haven't had any success. You'll probably have to open the case and see what it says on the label. Wattage and how much voltage is on the +12volt rail(s) will determine how much of a video card you can put in without a PSU upgrade. OEM manufacturers are notorious for underpowering. They also may have proprietary power supplies so you can't replace with a standard ATX supply. With any luck, yours will be a standard type.


----------



## Esuzu (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello again.

I have bought a new video card, Ati HD4870 which should fit in my computer but it didn't. The reason of this was that is was too long. My motherboard has a curcuit or something that is linked to the Power Box that is in the way for the video card. However if I could just add something to the Motherboard so the video card would be placed a but further out thus passing the curcuit it would be fine.
Do any of you know if something like this exists?

I would be very happy if anyone can help me.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking at a picture of your board, it's the main ATX power connector that's directly in line with the PCI-Ex16 slot. All the boards now seem to have the main power farther up the board, only thing that gets blocked off by the video card on some boards are usually sata connectors. And it's case size which limits cards mostly, not enough space, I've heard that the 4870 is a very long card, 11 or 12 inches. You may have to bring that one back and get a shorter card, though that will limit the kind of card, all the latest and greatest are really long :-( Here's a link to hp's photo of your board.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00196251&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=426755 
Dimensions are 9.6" x 9.6" which probably only leaves 7 or 8 inches room for a card.
It may be possible that there is an angle connector for the 24 pin ATX power, never heard of one, but I'll look around.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with that card you will need to upgrade the power supply
to at least this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w


----------

